# Creatures made from felt!



## tinyliny

This is my second attempt to felt an animal. my good friend taught me the basics of using a felting needle, wool and some batting to shape and color into animals. This is my frog;

























I plan to put him on a felt water lilly pad, but will have to wait a bit. Sorry the photo quality is bad; taken late at night, no natural lighting.


----------



## nvr2many

I love it, that is great!! Where did you come up with the idea to do that?? Very nice.


----------



## tinyliny

I like frogs. my friends were doing things that did not interst me . AND, I hapended to have green and blue wool, so what can you make with green and blue wool? A [email protected]!


----------



## toto

aww- Hes precious!!


----------



## ApolloRider

I love it!!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

He's cute


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen

Ha! I love that. So cute!


----------



## tinyliny

*finally finished the frog!*

I finally finished him and gave him something to sit on. a Lily Pad!\


----------



## tinyliny

*New Creature~! a Siamese Cat.*

My mom has a Saimese cat. He is named "Kitty Boy". he has a silver kind of coat, with some tabby like striping. I thought I'd do an image of him, but am now wondering about the so-called stripes I started to put on his back. Do you think I should nix them and just make him smooth, like a more traditional Siamese?

I want to figure out how to use fishing line to make whiskers for him

He is NOT finished. Suggestions?

needless to say, this is a "charicature", not a super realistic cat.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

A picture of a cat with similar markings would help us to decide to keep or not.


----------



## tinyliny

well, get busy and find me one!


----------



## tinyliny

ya know , the more I look at the cat, the creepier he gets!


----------



## toto

I love the kitty! 

can you bend some fishing line into a 'V' shape and put some hot glue at the end? 

Im not very crafty but i like to see them done! :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shoebox

Aww, but I like the kitty! I think it's adorable! I've got oodles of wool, but I don't felt it, I spin it. If you need some sheep's wool, a nice, relatively dye-able grey color, let me know. I very literally have bags of it, and I'm sure I don't need it all. I can send you some and fuel your felting  It's already carded and in roving form.

(no but seriously. So much wool. I may have gone overboard in my wool buying.... haha.)


----------



## tinyliny

well, heck, I would love it! I can pay you for the shipping, and maybe a little more. I dont' use a ton of gray, but I will try to use more . I need to experiment with making horses. I think you have to use pipe cleaners inside the legs to give it stability.


----------



## Shoebox

Here's a picture of it in comparison to my hand (since the alternate background was the couch. Which is also grey). Like I said, it can be dyed relatively well. Not as well as white, but using food coloring and vinegar (sets the color) you can get some really gorgeous darker colors if you've got a mind to. 

I quite literally have a garbage bag overflowing with this. So if you know anybody else who might want some (or anybody reading this - plenty to go around!) I can certainly ship it off. My closet is a mess of animal hair - but this sheep takes the cake! I only wanted a few ounces, but the guy said it was his last year selling and just take the whole bag. Soooo. hehheh.

Tiny, I can send some gorgeous brown sheep's wool your way too. It's not in roving form yet (I don't know if that matters for needle felting or not - if it does and you don't have carders I can card some). It's dark dark brown, almost black, with lighter caramel brown tips. I forgot what breed it's from. Took me a bajillion years to clean it all (sheeps wool is FILTHY) - but it's another horse like color, is it not?  (sorry the picture of it is sucky)

Send me a PM with an address - I've got to ship 2 saddles, too, so I'll be in and out of post offices all week.


----------



## Shoebox

Boy that wool picture DOES suck. Here's a bit better one. (sorry, it's late and dark and I just got home from work. My picture taking skills are not at peak LOL)


----------



## tinyliny

what did you buy all that for?


----------



## waresbear

My you are a crafty creature, aren't you?


----------



## Shoebox

For spinning into yarn. The Shepherd's Harvest festival comes around once per year, and their pricing for raw wool is unbeatable. So I go a bit overboard every year, since I won't have another chance till next year.


----------



## xlionesss

Tiny these are amazing! You should really think about making them to sell. I see these on etsy for quite a pricetag. Custom ones seem to be in popular demand.


----------



## tinyliny

thank you.
I just think it takes me too long to finish one to get more than a few dollars an hour. IN any case, I hope to try some simpler ones. it's very soothing to just sit and listen to the TV (you can't look away from the felting needle or you'll be sorry) and felt away for hours.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Tiny - quick question, can a person used old sweaters for making felt? I have loads of old sweaters and have thought of using them for this, but just haven't got around to it!!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Those are sooo cute!! Looks hard to make, wish I was crafty.


----------



## tinyliny

Muppetgirl said:


> Tiny - quick question, can a person used old sweaters for making felt? I have loads of old sweaters and have thought of using them for this, but just haven't got around to it!!!


 
I believe you can! I think you either unravel the yarn and kind of shread it, or, you can felt the sweater itself, then cut it into pieces and sew it as you like. I have seen people make neat wrist warmers with the sleeves of sweaters. I have made felted footpads from old , felted wool sweaters. I wash them in hot water, then dry in the drier, three or four times. of course, they shrink. then , cut out a "Dr. Schol's " type footbed. Soft and warm!


----------



## tinyliny

*finished the Kitty!*

I kept working on him and now I like him and think he doesn't look as weird as he did before. I didnt' have any real fishing line for his whiskers, but this is "backing" for flyfishing line. I waxed it to make it stay a bit stiffer.


























With his teeth he reminds me of the Siamese cats from "Lady and the Tramp"


"We are Siamese, if you please. We are Siamese if you don't please"
Remember?


----------



## tinyliny

*my "monster"*

not sure what this is or is meant to be. just goofing around. not sure I like his extra eyes on stalks. something weird about it. (something is always weird about my creatures!)


----------



## Shoebox

I love both of them  though I do like the cat a teensy bit more. It's so **** cute.


----------



## tinyliny

*Thanks to Shoebox!*

Shoebox sent me an entire box full of natural wools (no dyed wool, some carded some not). I put this together last night. It took me more than 6 hours~!


----------



## Shoebox

And you're a beginner felter?! It's AMAZING! I'm so glad the wool can be put to good use, and I LOVE the mane and tail  (Why can't I be good at things like this?) 

And I love the spotty butt, of course  (actually I think the butt is my favorite part, aside from the happy horse expression. Such an adorable felt booty, with the adorable tail)!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Those are all really neat!

So, I TRIED felting with a front load machine! What a joke! I threw about ten tennis balls in, two old runners and three pairs of jeans.......the only thing I made was noise!!! Going to looks for an old top load washer to park in the lean-to shed!


----------



## tinyliny

i don't know how to wet felt. I need to learn that. Tat horse is done by needle felting. he has NO superstructure at all. it is entirely made by rolling wool roving up and using a felting needle, and thousands upon thousands of poking motions, to felt it together, adding more here and there to shape it and add color. 
I wonder if wet felting would be faster?


----------



## Shoebox

tinyliny said:


> i don't know how to wet felt. I need to learn that. Tat horse is done by needle felting. he has NO superstructure at all. it is entirely made by rolling wool roving up and using a felting needle, and thousands upon thousands of poking motions, to felt it together, adding more here and there to shape it and add color.
> I wonder if wet felting would be faster?


I think it would be faster for sure. I know when I had to wash all that wool and fur in the washing machine, we had to fill it with hot water (which would have been MUCH easier if our washing machine had temperature settings) and let the fur soak - but any kind of agitation was a huge no-no because the heat combined with the agitation of the wool felts it very fast. I think it has something to do with the lanolin in the wool, but I might be wrong. So it would get soaked for an hour or two, six or seven times and all we could do to help it along was to poke it with a stick!


----------



## tinyliny

*This is my friend's horse! Jake, foundation QH*

this is a little buckskin foundation QH that I mad for my bestie. It's her horse, Jake. Don't tell her, it's a surprise gift!


----------



## MissingStar

Just amazing, I so WANT one!! Clever you!!


----------



## tinyliny

I can do commissions. just have to figure out how to make them a bit faster. It takes about 6 hours , as is.


----------



## Stirrup

Wow, these are awesome! I dont really see how you can improve, since theyre already really good but who knows, but i cant wait to see more!


----------



## MissingStar

Years ago I purchased a book called "Fleece Dog" by Japanese author Nobuko Nagakubo. It shows you how to make different breeds of felt dogs. I never got around to trying it out (par for the course with me, too many "bright ideas" and not enough time). 

Now that I've seen how brilliant your creations are, Tiny, I doubt I shall even try. I have a feeling mine would end up looking like my puppy's chewed sock toy :lol:.


----------



## jaydee

So clever, I love them
I do envy people who have the patience to do this sort of thing - oh and the talent too!!


----------



## my little rudie

awww!!! those are just ADORABLE!! *squee!* i especially like the quarter horse!


----------



## tinyliny

*a mohair goat*

the long wools from Alpaca made me think of a goat. unfortunately, they don't felt so well unless carded into roving. But, I made it work , after a fashion.


----------



## MissingStar

Is that our Elliot, all grown up?


----------



## tinyliny

Ooh, man. I wish I"d had that photo as a model, BEFORE doing the goat.


----------



## MissingStar

He looks just fine to me, about ready to walk off the worktop! Mind all that paperwork behind him, though - they really will eat anything. Elliot's buddy ate my driving licence, left me with 3 soggy corners and a lot of explaining to do at the DVLA :lol:!


----------



## tinyliny

*a mule! ( or is it a Giant Jack donkey?)*


----------



## tinyliny

*Frisky Appy baby!*

this one took a LONG time. used pipe cleaner as base for the legs, and inside body and neck/head. the eye might need more definition, but I've put in SO much time already, it's crazy.


----------



## tinyliny

*new [email protected]!*

here's a horse that I did. took way too much time.


----------



## tinyliny

*and a goat, too!*


----------



## Chevaux

Good work, tinyliny. What happens to the little creatures? Gifts?


----------



## tinyliny

so far, the live in a little herd on my stereo. I have given one or two as gifts, and thought about selling, but they take SO much time to make. I would do a commision, though. have done one, but don't have a photo of it.


----------



## Shyhorse

I just LOVE these!


----------



## LeLeeB

All so cute, of course I especially like the horses!


----------



## Zexious

The goat is so cute! Awesome <3


----------



## tinyliny

Made this ram. Really hard to get the long white alpaca fibers to felt. Real sheepskin wool would work better.

Darn ipad! Always posts upside down. apple sucks!


----------



## tinyliny

here he is again, and my newest creation, inspired from Wallaby's photos of her Angora goat, Hazel. I just loved how the hair went down over her eyes. the white wool is, however, much harder to work with than typical white wool. I am not sure if it was lama fur or what, but I had a hard time getting it to actually "felt". I have discovered that using pipe cleaners as the superstructure of the legs is NOT good, as it prevents them from fully felting. regular wire would be better.


----------



## tinyliny

I got a thing for goats. I should do something else, though. what?


----------



## SEAmom

What about animals in different echo systems? You could do jungle, safari, Arctic, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian

These are so awesome! I especially like the appaloosas and the donkey


----------



## twolucid

I say definitely buy a table at your local craft fair and I'm sure you'll make enough money all in one weekend to make it worth your while  

Though I suppose if you were making them at a rate of $10/Hr you would roughly sell them for $50-$60 each to make it worth the time but if you enjoy doing it and customers enjoy them it may be worth it to sell them at a loss against your time spent.

If I were well off financially I would surely request one and keep it for a long time, they are very beautiful and unique. 

Try a rabbit!


----------



## tinyliny

Great idea! The rabbit.

I cannot think of selling based on 10$ per hour. It may sound arrogant but I would rather keep them than sell @ 10$ per hour. Sorry, but my time is worth more than that.


----------



## Zexious

Oh my gosh /dies. So. Cute.

I'd totally buy one <3.

I second a bunny. That'd be real sweet <3


----------



## tinyliny

YOU need to start doing this, while you get your bones to heal up, use that time. it's simple. get some wool roving, a felting needle, a felting pad (you can use thick piece of packing plastic) and off you go!


----------



## tinyliny

*new things to share~!*

another appy. I think I am doing them because that's the color of wool I have, and I like apps!


----------



## tinyliny

some small creatures! a rabbit and a . . . chinchilla?


----------



## tinyliny

*my fav! a mini donk!*


----------



## morganarab94

Oh my word I love these!!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*Piebald wild horse*

This one has no interior framing of wire, just sold wool felt.










Durn Apple software! Ipad posting never works


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

The cat that you made....I LOVE it. It reminds me of a goofy siamese that my mother used to have....the expression is dead on. Love it.


----------



## tinyliny

*West Highland White Terrier*

my step dad will turn 80 soon. he has a Westie. used to have two, but one died. I made this Westie for his Bday gift.


----------



## Shoebox

Oh my goodness I come to this thread after some time away from the internet (for the most part) and look at all of these! So detailed - the Westie is absolutely adorable! (And look at that donk! Heck, look at ALL of them!)


----------



## Critter sitter

So darn Cute Tiny!!! All of them


----------



## tinyliny

*and now for something completely different!*

I wanted to use some of the bright colors I have. thought I'd make a rooster, but it took a different turn and became a sort of ptericactyl bird? I will do a rooster, . . someday.


----------



## Papermustang

Wow, all your creatures are fantastic! I love them.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Is there a good website that can show a person how to do this? I am now intrested. I used to do sculpey critters (lost interest after a while) and I am looking for a different venue to hopefully trigger my creativity. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tinyliny

I don't have a website. There are books that I've seen. Google. "Needle felting"

I just randomly grabbed ths video







I do not use a gizmo of any kind and do all the work with a single needle . I form the body out of quilt batting , well, stuffed toy batting, really, then cover with wool roving. The died stuff is expensive. And, the needle is very sharp. You will draw blood many times. Careful not to stain your creature with it!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Tiny, these are amazing and intriguing and irresistible! First time I have seen this thread. 

My partner beads wooden animal figures. I will have to post a picture from our laptop for you to see. She says the same thing, too many hours of work to sell but fascinating to make and own. 

Well done,my oh-so talented friend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus

Wow! Those are amazing 
I have a llama who needs a good shavin'. Maybe I'll try it out! Although that needle business looks pretty dangerous :wink:


----------



## tinyliny

I found the llama hair not as easy to use. I think maybe it isn't have the same microscopic "corkscrew' structure to the hairs that makes them interlock and "felt" I each other.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Tiny, here is a picture of a pair of piggies Kim made.


----------



## LemonZeus

Well darn it. I have no idea what to do with a bag of llama fur I'm gonna have!
Do you get the wool online, or do they have it in craft stores?


----------



## tinyliny

I dont know, maybe your llama fur will work. give it a try!! 

you can get a felting needle at the craft store, and "wool roving", too. you will need either that brush thing to felt on, or , like I use, a piece of closed cell thick plastic, like from the packing they use in computers or large appllances packed into boxes. you need a surface for the needle to poke into.

i was actually GIVEN a lot of the wool I have been using! it was a Godsend. I paid back my benefactor with a cute felted Appy.

hint , hint to any one who has washed, carded wool that needs a home . . .

I NEED white wool, especially.


----------



## tinyliny

new guy, much smaller than others. just for fun and color. He's only about 3 inches tall.


----------



## tinyliny

*a Palomino*

needs a bit of finishing. I did him while "watching" TV, and in the darker room, cannot see spots that I've missed. the body is gray wool, with wire super structure, and is covered in the golden wool, so easy to miss spots where it is too thin.


----------



## tinyliny

*A Reindeer!*

I started making 4 legs. they were too skinny and long to be a hrose, and it just morphed into a reindeer. I've only seen them in real life a couple of times, so could not remember all details. but, the natural colored wools work well for this.


----------



## Shoebox

tinyliny said:


> I started making 4 legs. they were too skinny and long to be a hrose, and it just morphed into a reindeer. I've only seen them in real life a couple of times, so could not remember all details. but, the natural colored wools work well for this.
> 
> 
> View attachment 460394
> 
> 
> View attachment 460402
> 
> 
> View attachment 460410


that's the cutest reindeer EVER! I can't believe you made him from memory - I can't even draw something without having 1000 reference pictures


----------



## craftyerin

I have some Curly horse fur that I've saved for this puprpose. I have not gotten around to it but you've inspired me!


----------



## Bondre

My goodness, what amazing animals Tinyliny! They are all gorgeous but that reindeer has got to be my favourite. Or perhaps the westie? Or the donkey.... lol 

What about trying a highland cow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

That's a good idea. But I think I want to do a Raccoon next, like the one that is nightly visiting our back deck.


----------



## tinyliny

*Snow Stallion*


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

You are so ridiculously talented!


----------



## tinyliny

pooh! I DO work at it.


----------



## tinyliny

*finished the winter horse*

I wanted more interest in his coloration


----------



## tinyliny

and, here's the Racoon. I want to rework his face a bit, make it narrower. I need to buy some fake, "beadie" eyes.


----------



## Shoebox

Oooooh look at them!  You're so good at this! The detail, especially in those blue swirls in the snow stallion, are incredible!


----------



## redpony

I absolutely love these!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

the raccon is a bit wierd. looks like a skulking dog. somethings off about him . . . 

for the Snow Stallion, maybe I should felt on some gonads, no?


----------



## Shoebox

Well, raccoons DO skulk. They are skulky animals, especially when sneaking around your garbage cans! 

Snow Stallion might feel more manly with some gonads, but I don't think that casual observer would notice either way


----------



## tinyliny

around here the racoons are very tame and will come right into the house if you don't lay down the law. I had a photo of a racoon as my inspirtation:

oh, it's on my ipad, not this laptop. anyway . . .


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

***** in our area are more aggressive. One actually drowned a dog in my new neighborhood! Another was coming into a woman's house through the dog door and fighting her dogs for their food. She got her shot gun and was trying to shoot the ****, but ended up shooting her brand new fridge instead! 

I absolutely love your art, tiny! Wondering if you could do a felt dog, as a remembrance?


----------



## cheyennemymare

Love them! I like the QH, the baby appy, and the raccoon! I love them all, but those are probably my favorites!


----------



## tinyliny

*Squeeee! it's a baby giraffe!*

I put in many, many hours in this one. love it!
Check out the eyelashes that are one of the really cute things about giraffe faces.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

really gorgeous! I love the eyelashes


----------



## Chevaux

You're just getting better and better with those little critters, Tinyliny.

Do you have your collection on display in your house? If so, and you're willing to share, I'd love to see a pic of it.


----------



## tinyliny

I do have them all together, on top of my little "stereo". I'll try and get a photo.


----------



## tinyliny

*Jimmeny Cricket!*

this guy took more hours than I know. do you like him better with or without the tophat?


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Definitely with. Is that supposed to be Jiminy Cricket from Once upon a time? Haha. You are really good!


----------



## tinyliny

I didn't start out with that idea. it was just going to be a "cricket man", and I thought i'd make it into a 'sorcerer cricket" thus the sort of magical cape and the walking stick. the hat is ok, though it wont' stay on well, and my husband thinks you see the face better without it. 
it is desianged to stand on two legs with aid of the walking stick, but is very unstable.


----------

